# Fluval Surface Skimmer tips.



## RedDelPaPa (May 18, 2005)

I have compiled a few modification tips for the Fluval Surface skimmer that seem to make it work much better. I'm posting them here for anyone interested.

1) Break off 2 adjacent pins in a matching pattern around the head of the float. This makes the water break tension and flow into the skimmer much better, and allows easier control and fine tuning with the screw valve.

2) Sand the lead edge(the edge the water crests over) and the bowl of the float head with fine grit sandpaper. This makes the head wick the water much better and evenly so you will have a smooth even film of water flowing down the piping. It also makes the skimmer quieter and easier to adjust if your tanks water surface has any ripples.

3) Using the package that the skimmer came in, use a marker and make a donut cutout that fits even with the outside edge of the float head, and fits semi snug around the downpipe. Slide this up all the way to the underside of the float head where the air pocket is trapped. This will keep the air under the pocket so the head will maintain boyancy. I've found this a must in a roudy cichlid tank. Those fish are always causing a ruckus and bumping equipment. Without this, they will bump the float head around and knock the air out of the pocket. Causing the float head to sink. Making the skimmer useless.

Hope someone can put these to good use.

Red


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

That's Awesome! Do you have any pics? My skimmer's connected to my aquaclear 20, and I wanted to have more suction power in the bottom part. This may very well solve my problem. Thank you! =D>


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Mine seems to work fine as is but I would like to open up the bottom a bit more. Pics would be great.


----------

